# Darkroom Bliss



## ksmattfish (Feb 5, 2004)

Motcon talked about photography blue balls in a different forum.  Along the same lines on the other side of the spectrum is darkroom bliss.

I've spent the evening developing sheet film in total darkness, listening to jazz (no singing, just the instruments, no light, no voices), and drinking beer.  I developed 16 sheets of 4x5.  I ended up with 13 good looking negs and 3 blanks.  

One of the images was of a shot I forgot I took; it looks like a keeper.  Another was a shot I'd been looking for.  Somehow it got into a different box, and I'd been afraid that I'd somehow screwed it up and not exposed it.  It looks like a good one too; I'm donating a print to the local arts center auction; I think this is it.

I feel productive, I'm excited to print, and I've got a buzz.  Darkroom bliss.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 5, 2004)

I just printed my third contact sheet and my second and third test prints.  I am still working the kinks out of my darkroom, but so far so good... it's a wonderful thing, shutting everything out and just basking in the glow of the safelight.  Speaking of which, I think mine is too dark, I can't tell what the prints actually look like at all.  My first contact sheet, I thought it was waaaayyy too dark until I flipped the lights on.... I got it used, so I didn't even think about what filter it had in it.  I think it's orange...  Would getting amber be helpful?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 5, 2004)

If your safelight is bright enough to accurately judge the prints, then it's probably too bright.  Prints need to be evaluated in lighting similar to that which they will be displayed.  I leave the darkroom to examine every print, unless it's obvious that it's way off.


----------



## terri (Feb 5, 2004)

> I feel productive, I'm excited to print, and I've got a buzz. Darkroom bliss.



Can someone crochet a doily, suitable for hanging, please?   Matt needs this on his darkroom walls.   It's going to be his mantra.    

That was cute!


----------



## oriecat (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh I realize it won't be bright enough to be completely accurate, but I really can't see much of anything.  I flip the light on and find that a section I thought was just a big dark blob, is actually full of lots of nice detail.

When you go out to examine your prints, do you use a special light, or just the normal lights in your house, or do you use daylight?  At the darkroom I used to go to, they had two two little lights for checking prints and they were really nice, so I am thinking of looking into something like that.  I have been flipping the basement light on, because I don't feel like trekking upstairs, but the light in there now is fluorescent, so I want to get something better that I can place right above the trays...


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 5, 2004)

I have halogen lights in my darkroom, and I've seen enough prints under them that I can usually judge pretty good, but sometimes it's off.  I've found that the only foolproof method is to examine them under pretty good light.  I prefer to use daylight right by a window, but if I'm printing at night I find the brightest light in the house.


----------



## motcon (Feb 5, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Motcon talked about photography blue balls in a different forum.




the balls of which i spoke are quite rare indeed. no clock in my darkroom. no clock anywhere near my darkroom. entered it at 9ish the other night and  emerged at 6:34am. felt, well, the other side of blue balls. an 'all nighter', if you will.

passion is passion, and oh how i love my safelight...


----------



## Walt (Mar 1, 2004)

It is a wonderful thing. I finally have my darkroom together and took my first foray into the glow of a safelight for over thirty years. Oh god, I'm dating myself! Mediocre results but a good learning experience. Onward and upward!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome back to the dark, Walt!


----------

